# Need help sexing tinctorius



## EricLo26 (Jan 9, 2021)

Hey guys I'm having a little trouble sexing my D. Tinctorius Vanessa here. I'm about 65% certain it's a female. But at times he/she looks male. Help me out.


----------



## HollyB83 (Nov 8, 2020)

Hmmm I see what you mean! I feel like this may be a female, but the size of those toe pads is throwing me off, they seem rather large. I agree with you though, that it's likely female. You could always try finding a call and play it back to this individual and see if it calls or not!


----------

